# I installed chromium with pkg but it doesn't remember tabs



## devnullius (May 21, 2017)

I didn't know where to put this one... 

I installed chromium on FreeBSD 11 (updated). All went fine (using KDE4) but when I close chromium it doesn't remember my tabs, like the setting 'remember tabs from last time' isn't working. My history *is* saved though... User devnullius is in all groups (wheel & admin-thing).

Thanks in advance if you happen to know where to look 

Peace!

Devnullius


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 21, 2017)

Settings -> On startup -> Continue where you left off


----------



## devnullius (May 21, 2017)

... and if that doesn't work...?


----------



## cpm@ (May 21, 2017)

It's a known bug.

If you close the browser using the "exit" option (Ctrl+Shift+Q) the tabs are restored properly in the next session.


----------



## devnullius (May 21, 2017)

Thanks! That actually worked. Strange bug. It will take a while to get used to this  Hopefully it will get fixed soon!

Chromium Version 58.0.3029.110 (64-bit)


----------



## cpm@ (May 22, 2017)

I have to dig more to find out what's going on, but the crbug 365052 gives some clues about the problem.


----------



## devnullius (May 22, 2017)

Yes thanks, I quickly corrected my reply when I did see your link (thanks for the efforts!). I reported it too, only to withdraw the problem today... I think a reboot solved the problem; very Windows like Xd

Peace!

Devvie


----------

